# For those of you using Sunshine Factor...



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How do you measure/offer it? I keep it in the fridge and every night I scoop a tiny little bit out with a measuring spoon, let it liquefy again next to the wood stove, then measure the correct amount with a syringe, but it's kinda of a pain... :lol: I was wondering if anyone has an easier way to do it.  

Thanks,


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I put the bottle in a cup of hot water for about 5 minutes to liquify the SF. I have only used a syringe; I put it on his food right before I wake him up and he comes out to eat. I then clean the syringe in hot water to get the goop out of it.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I used to use Sunshine Factor with Sylvie. My vet said it did not need to be refrigerate, just kept in a cool/dark space. He also advised that if it does get quite cool it would thinken, and to solve this buy setting the bottle in a warm dish of water for a few moments (warm, not boiling).


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

How much/often do you give Sunshine Factor?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I give it 3-4 times / week. Pete gets 0.1ml and Mustard gets 0.05ml.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!

I'm looking at the container sizes--how long does it usually last? Would I be better off buying one of the larger sizes?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a 4oz bottle and I can tell it will last a very long time, but palm oil is very stable and if kept in the fridge it won't go bad.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I have a 4oz bottle and I can tell it will last a very long time, but palm oil is very stable and if kept in the fridge it won't go bad.


Good to know, thanks!!!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've used it in the past. The vet put it in a little squeeze bottle, so about half an hour before I needed to give it to Satin, I'd stick the bottle in my pocket. And that would warm it enough so that it became more fluid. Then I'd squeeze a little on to her kibble. Boy did she love that!!! I tried with an oral syringe a few times, but she just about ate the syringe trying to get more of the SF.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> I tried with an oral syringe a few times, but she just about ate the syringe trying to get more of the SF.


 :lol: that's what Pete does! :lol:


----------

